# 22.5 extra hours on CS, but attitude is everything



## wanttoride (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Everyone

My brother & I went from SEA to Yum for the holidays - Coast Starlight then were supposed to do Texas Eagle LAUS to YUM - but Mother Nature decided to get in the way. We got to LA 22.5 hrs behind schedule - just about everything that could have gone wrong - did- tee hee. The crew(s) were fantastic and we eventually got to Yuma (our 86 yr old Dad drove to LA to meet us & drove us to Yuma. - that part was the scariest thing I've done in decades but God Love him for caring so much. I have some amusing musings about the trip south and the return, but don't want to bore anyone so will write more if asked. It certainly was nice to leave just before my little town got hit with 97 mph sustained winds & another 3 feet of snow -- that made the ripe citrus hanging in the trees extra tempting.

I want all the people on here who freely shared their expertise helping me plan this trip to know how very much I appreciate you all & I can't wait for my next long trip - just wish I could come to the gathering in BOS, but can't take time off.

If you want details (gorey or not, lol) just let me know ---- now I am addicted to riding in my cabin & enjoying the Parlour Car-----WTR


----------



## Alice (Jan 13, 2009)

wanttoride said:


> Hello EveryoneMy brother & I went from SEA to Yum for the holidays - Coast Starlight then were supposed to do Texas Eagle LAUS to YUM - but Mother Nature decided to get in the way. We got to LA 22.5 hrs behind schedule - just about everything that could have gone wrong - did- tee hee. The crew(s) were fantastic and we eventually got to Yuma (our 86 yr old Dad drove to LA to meet us & drove us to Yuma. - that part was the scariest thing I've done in decades but God Love him for caring so much. I have some amusing musings about the trip south and the return, but don't want to bore anyone so will write more if asked. It certainly was nice to leave just before my little town got hit with 97 mph sustained winds & another 3 feet of snow -- that made the ripe citrus hanging in the trees extra tempting.
> 
> I want all the people on here who freely shared their expertise helping me plan this trip to know how very much I appreciate you all & I can't wait for my next long trip - just wish I could come to the gathering in BOS, but can't take time off.
> 
> If you want details (gorey or not, lol) just let me know ---- now I am addicted to riding in my cabin & enjoying the Parlour Car-----WTR


Hello WTR, Yes, inquiring minds want to know all the details, gory or mundane. Sounds like you had a good time, glad crews were good, and hope you got home to an intact home despite the weather you missed. -Alice


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 13, 2009)

wanttoride said:


> but don't want to bore anyone so will write more if asked.



I think I am not alone when I say Trip Reports arn't boring and I personally woud love to hear the details of what caused this 22.5 Hour delay.

Thanks


----------



## AAARGH! (Jan 13, 2009)

wanttoride said:


> The crew(s) were fantastic ...


I would like to know, in the the face of a 22.5 hour delay, what the crew did right. So many times we hear about what they do wrong (or don't do at all), so it would be nice to hear the flipside. Perhaps something can be learned.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 13, 2009)

This would be an especially interesting one. Please let us know what happened.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 13, 2009)

Mudslide?


----------



## AAARGH! (Jan 13, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Mudslide?


Where? Did the OP say anything about mudslides?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

It would be very interesting to hear about a 22.5 hour delay! And if you're going to be delayed that long, I can't think of a better place to be than in a PPC! B)

So please, do tell!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 13, 2009)

Come On,

DETAILS!!!!

:lol:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 13, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Mudslide?
> ...


No, I just knew there were mudslides up in the PNW.


----------

